# ibook G3 - démarre mais ne s'allume plus



## Audriska (19 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

J'aurais besoin d'un avis pour mon iBook G3 : est-ce mort ? y-t-il une manip' pour le réparer ? Dois-je le confier à un réparateur ? &#8211; L'histoire en quelques mots.

J'ai donc un G3, OS X.3, un peu vieux (6 ans) mais je l'utilise seulement pour le traitement de texte et lire des pdf. Par contre, je l'utilise beaucoup et je le transporte un peu partout. Je ne l'utilise plus pour Internet, pas d'installation de logiciel ou d'intervention depuis au moins un an.

À présent, lorsque je démarre (pas de problème pour la prise secteur car le voyant est allumé), j'entends le fameux "boing", les bruitages habituels du disque dur, mais l'écran ne s'allume pas.

Depuis deux-trois semaines, je le trouvais un peu plus lent au démarrage (le moment où la roue tourne avec l'affichage de la progression) mais rien de dramatique : 2 mn au lieu d'1 mn d'habitude.

Ensuite, par deux fois, il a planté complètement après l'ouverture de la première application (word en l'occurrence). Ensuite, il ne s'allumait plus du tout. J'éteins en maintenant "power" enfoncé.

Ce n'est pas un problème d'affichage faible : l'écran est bien complètement noir (mon précédent G3 est au rebut pour ce problème : il fonctionne toujours mais l'écran a rendu l'âme progressivement).

J'ai tenté de le relier par le cable firewire à mon mac mini et de démarrer en mode target, mais rien : je n'ai pas réussi à accéder au disque sur le mac mini. J'ai tenté de démarrer avec un CD "hardware test" qui traînait chez moi mais message : "ce CD ne gère pas cet ordinateur" (ou à peu près cette idée).

En parcourant les forums, j'ai suivi un conseil. J'ai retiré et remis la barrette de RAM : j'ai alors réussi à accéder au G3 en mode target.

Reprenant espoir, j'ai tenté de réparer le disque dur avec la commande fsck -fy. Il a alors redémarré normalement. J'ai cru que le problème était réglé. Par contre, je l'ai mis en veille et "au réveil", il a de nouveau planté immédiatement.

Est-ce que désormais je ne pourrais le faire démarrer qu'à l'aide de la commande fsck -fy ?
Que pensez-vous de la situation ? Réparable ? 

Merci d'avance.

Ajout : au cas où, je me demandais s'il y avait moyen de reprendre des pièces de mon précédent G3 pour équiper l'actuel. L'ancien est au rebut pour cause d'écran mort, alors qu'il fonctionne toujours en mode target.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Décembre 2009)

reset PRAM
reset PMU CMU

( manips differentes selon les macs)

edit 
les AHT sont specifiques au modele

retrouver  le AHT de ce mac là


----------



## Audriska (19 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de tenter un reset PRAM. Après le 2e "boing" j'ai relâché les touches, démarrage avec fond gris et roulette puis écran figé sur le fond bleu. Plus rien, pas de bruit du disque dur, juste l'écran bleu.

Que me conseillez-vous de faire ? J'hésite à faire une extinction sauvage - Merci.


Ajout : j'ai acheté cette machine d'occasion voilà quelques années, à un revendeur mac. Je suis à peu près sûre d'avoir utilisé le "hardware test" qui allait avec. J'ai aussi essayé avec le CD de mon précédent G3 mais il ne s'est rien passé. Possible que je n'ai pas le bon CD "hardware test" pour cette machine.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Décembre 2009)

2 boings seulement ?
c'est pas plus?
faut que je fouille
ok c'est bien 2

( perso par habitude j'en fais plus)
----
tu peux tenter le rdemarrage en appui long sur bouton power

de toutes facons 
ce mac A un probleme materiel
DD mourant ou autre , impossible à dire surtout sans son  AHT

si t'as un pote bricolo tenter d'y mettre un autre DD ( compatible G3) et voir
si ca passe c'est le DD et en ce cas t'en achete un

si ca passe pas c'est ailleurs et ca peut etre n'importe quel element
( dont déces si c'est la carte mère qui meurt)


----------



## Audriska (19 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ton aide.

J'ai donc forcé l'extinction via power. En me disant que je n'avais plus rien à perdre, j'ai tenté un nouveau reset PRAM en attendant plusieurs "bong". Et là miracle, il remarche : j'ai tenté d'ouvrir une ou deux applications, il ne s'est pas figé. Je l'ai mis en veille et la princesse s'est réveillée. Je l'ai éteint et il s'est rallumé. Le tout est de savoir combien de temps il va tenir...

Une demi heure après, je confirme : toujours l'écran noir à l'allumage. ça n'a donc pas marché.

J'ai déjà jeté un coup d'oeil pour le démontage du G3, puisque je pourrais récupérer le disque dur de mon précédent - même modèle que l'actuel - et l'installer sur celui dont je parle. ça a l'air chaud.


----------



## houlala63 (19 Décembre 2009)

Salut!
j'ai été confronté a l'un des problème de l'Ibook
(le mien était un 800 mhz avec radeon)
le problème avec ce modèle était au niveau du composant graphique qui était mal soudé
et donc la puce se 'décollait' de son support.
L'écran devenait noir
l'une des solutions était de mettre une calle entre le chip graphique et la carcasse
afin que les contact puissent se faire.

J'espère pour vous que ce n'est pas ce même modele...


----------



## Audriska (21 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour votre réponse.
j'ai lâché l'affaire.


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Décembre 2009)

Oui c'est la puce graphique en l'occorence une Readon Mobility qui se décolle de la carte mère c'est réparable mais sans garentie réel. Sinon que contez vous faire de l'iBook ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2009)

il y a des tutos pour ajouter une cale

exemple
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=175336&sid=1b13e4eb369c6d8da69a876dfa6d9a1f
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14256


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Décembre 2009)

Oui Pascalformac mais le problème c'est après plus on transporte l'iBook plus il plante car les soudures de la carte continus à se dessouder. Car je rapell que le problème est du au soudures de la carte graphique en BGA qui se dessoudent au fur et à mesure du temps et de la chauffe. Le problème est presque iddentique sur les première génération d'iBook G4


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2009)

j'ai juste donné une des techniques

maintenant rien ne change le fait que ca reste un VIEUX Mac


et perso je ne ferai pas faire de moto cross à un papy
par contre du vélo en appartement ......


----------



## Audriska (24 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai finalement acheté un Powerbook G4 alu d'occasion. On me l'a recommandé pour sa solidité. Je l'utilise depuis trois jours et j'en suis très contente. Un peu plus puissant et réactif que l'ancien, il faut dire...

Ce que vous avez ajouté confirme ma décision, puisqu'apparemment le petit vieux aurait continué à souffrir des déplacements. J'ai stocké le disque dur du 2nd G3 sur le 1er (celui qui a un problème d'écran). Par contre, pour le second, je ne vois pas trop quel emploi lui donner, à présent.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2009)

mais tu peux en faire plein de choses!
mac de secours , stockages de machins secondaires, juke box  , 2 é ecran , serveur etc etc

tu peux aussi en faire un cale livre de luxe


----------



## Audriska (25 Décembre 2009)

Pour le 2e, dans la mesure où l'écran est noir et où je n'arrive plus à accéder au disque dur en mode cible, la reconversion s'annonce difficile : c'est mort, non ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2009)

y a pas que le firewire
y a aussi USB et /ou ethernet

et les cales
( ca marche)


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Décembre 2009)

Mort, non si tu as le bong, faut mettre une cale sur la puce vidéo pour retrouver l'affichage, mis normalement le mode target devrait fonctionner :mouais: Sinon teste la ram.
Après moi je le veut bien l'iBook
Voir tes -> MP 

Pour récupérer les donnes si le target ne marche pas tu le démonte et tu sort le disque dur, a partir de là c'est facile


----------

